# 82nd Airborne with a Warbird



## Dirty Ed (Jul 6, 2006)

http://image.rcuniverse.com/forum/upfiles/59126/Pn36597.jpg

Talk about Gung Ho!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 6, 2006)

Is that for real? It almost looks like someones idea of a joke.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 7, 2006)

Well if that was the swiss airborne that would make perfect sense, actually the swiss airforce too, just give those guys a machine gun to hold on to and ever time the pilot squeezes the joystick an electric shock is sent directly to there asses ultimately causing them to shoot.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2006)

Kinda similar...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

That is probably a joke, but to be honest, it would not surprise me if it was not with the 82nd Airborne.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2006)

or this one


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 22, 2006)

Jeez, that guy looks awfully familiar...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 26, 2006)

All you need to do is dangle a camera in front of his face and you got Evan


----------

